# Dallas Reunion



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2004)

This is cool! I used to live near Southfork. I have missed 'Dallas.'

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A1191-2004Oct27.html?sub=AR


----------

